# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  จำหน่าย/ขายวิทยุสื่อสารเครื่องดำ เครื่องแดง เครื่อง2ย่าน VHF UHF CB และอุปกรณ์

## nawin

*Update ข้อมูล ล่าสุดเมื่อ วันที่  12/01/2564 เวลา 11.52 น.ผู้Update :IIบอทLL;; อริสา*  
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ทางร้านมีบริการส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางนะครับ 
กรณีให้ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อ ทีมงานทาง เพจได้เลยนะครับ
หรือโทรสั่งที่ 0833060449 โดยตรงได้เลยนะครับ*
http://www.facebook.com/Ce.Radio.2011/inbox


*โทร.083-3060449
หรือแอทLineกดที่ลิ้ง>>: https://line.me/R/ti/p/%40tvn8472p*

เว็บร้านโดยตรง:..>> www.ce-radio.com
ติดตามช่อง youtube ได้ที่นี่:..>> ช่อง Youtube
faceBookเพจ:..>>www.facebook.com/Ce.Radio.2011

[สินค้าทุกรายการ เป็นสินค้าใหม่แกะกล่อง  เทสเครื่องและอุปกรณ์ก่อนส่งทุกครั้ง][/b]

[เลขบัญชีโอนเงิน]  [facebook]  [ตรวจสอบ EMS]  [Q Code,รหัส ว.]
***************************
◙ *ตารางการสอบวิทยุสมัครเล่น ปี2561 ,ปี2562
และประกาศผลสอบวิทยุสมัครเล่นขั้นต้น, Callsign AR ล่าสุด,ดาวน์โหลดเอกสารแบบคำขอ  กดที่นี่*<< 
***************************
[b]สินค้ารายการใหน รูปไม่ขึ้น แจ้งทีมงานทาง Line นะครับ

กดที่นี่>> สินค้า ยี่ห้อ HIMAX เครื่องคอสแบนด์ เครื่องราชการ

กดที่นี่ >>สินค้า ยี่ห้อ SPENDER, SPEEDER, SENDER, T.C.COM,

◙ *สินค้าวิทยุสื่อสาร ICOM,YAESU,FUJITEL,MS-MARSHAL, TYT,QYT,WOUXUN,BAOFENG,MOTOROLA,และHT เครื่องมือถือ เครื่องโมบาย บางรุ่น และสินค้า มือสอง สินค้าต่างๆ กดดูได้ที่ลิ้งนี้เลยนะครับ*

◙ *เสายาง เสาสไลค์ เสาโมบายติดรถ เสาติดนอกบ้าน อาคาร สนาม เม้าติดรถ ไมค์นอก สมอลท๊อค ลำโพง กดที่นี่*<<

◙ อุปกรณ์ เครื่องวัดกำลังส่ง วัดความถี่ แหล่งจ่ายไฟ สวิทซิ่ง เพาเวอร์ซัพพลาย มิเตอร์ DC V. DC A. แท่นชาร์จ แบตเตอรี่ กดที่นี่<<

***********************************************

>>Hytera TF-318 วิทยุสื่อสารขนาดเล็กสำหรับประชาชนทั่วไปใช้ได้เลยถูกกฏหมาย

>>Hytera TF-418 วิทยุสื่อสารขนาดเล็กสำหรับประชาชนทั่วไปใช้ได้เลยถูกกฏหมาย

>>INRICO T-298s Radio Network Digital Application

QUANSHENG K4AT 2 ย่านดำแดง 136-174/240-260MHz.
ราคา 1450 บาท ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-280E วิทยุสื่อสารเครื่องดำVHF136-174MHz.
ราคา 950 บาท ส่งEMSฟรี (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)


IC-240E วิทยุสื่อสารเครื่องดำVHF240-260MHz.
ราคา 950 บาท ส่งEMSฟรี (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)


MAYCOM รุ่น OH-245มี ปท.ยกเว้นใบอนุญาต สำหรับประชาชนทั่วไป
ราคา 1290 บาท ส่ง EMSฟรี ทั่วไทย (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)


IC-300c วิทยุสื่อสารเครื่องดำ กำลังส่ง 8 วัตต์ มี FM. 
ราคา 950 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)


IC-A58 แดง วิทยุสื่อสารเครื่อง2ย่านความถี่ กันน้ำ VHF/CB
ราคา 1890 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)


IC-092 เครื่องแดง มี FM ขั้ว BNC  
ราคา 950 บาท ส่งฟรี EMS (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...219#msg3272219


IC-56E ใหม่ VHF 136-174 แรง เล็ก พริกขี้หนู 
ราคา 1190 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
(เพิ่มเติมกดที่รูปได้เลยครับ)


GP-T98เขียว วิทยุสื่อสารโปรแกรมความถี่ VHF136-174MHz. 16CH.FM.(ยักแคระน้อย)
ราคา 1290 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย  (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
(รูปเพิ่มเติม รีวิว กดที่ลิ้งหรือที่รูปได้เลย)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...692#msg3302692


GP-T98ดำ วิทยุสื่อสารโปรแกรมความถี่ VHF136-174MHz. 16CH.FM.(ยักแคระน้อย)
ราคา 1290 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
(รูปเพิ่มเติม รีวิว กดที่ลิ้งหรือที่รูปได้เลย)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...247#msg3304247


HAMTAC IC-092 เครื่องแดง มี ปท มือ1  
ราคา 1590 บาท  (ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย) (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...799#msg3252799



senhaix GT-10 VHF136-174MHz.199CH.TwoColors Green/black 
ราคา 2790 บาท ส่ง EMSFree (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...599#msg3297599



HT F-9 เครื่องดำ VHF136-174/245 MHz. ปท.ราชการ
ราคา 1990 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...717#msg3304717


**Motorola XiR P8268 VHF Dual-mode analog/digital New 

[MOTO GP-1800]      [Spender TC-751]      [SPENDER TM-531DTV]

[ICOM IC-3FGXมือ2]   [IC-V8500 mini]   [QYT KT-8900 mini]

          

ALPHA AR-2 วิทยุสื่อสาร เครื่องดำ มี ปท.VR AR
ราคา 1590 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=249156.0



YAESU FT-25R !!New VHF มีปท. AR VR จดทะเบียนได้ (มีรีวิว)
ราคา 3790 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...910#msg3296910
 

*SenHaiX GT-10 สีดำ VHF 136-174MHz. 199CH. 12W.
ราคา 2790 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี  (ลงช่อง ฟรี 16 ช่อง)*  (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...200#msg3293200


IRADIO CP-168 เครื่องโปรแกรมขนาดเล็ก 128 ช่อง 
ราคา 1090 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี ลงช่องฟรี
(รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมกดที่รูปได้เลยครับ)


IRADIO CP-168R เครื่องแดงขนาดเล็ก 80 ช่อง โปรแกรมเพิ่มได้ 128 ช่อง 
ราคา 1090 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย ลงช่องฟรีตลอดชีพ
(รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมกดที่รูปได้เลยครับ)


Spender D2452 เครื่องแดงยกเว้นใบอนุญาติ 
ราคา 1990 บาท รวมส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php...715#msg3203715


TC.COM TCM5 ใหม่ล่าสุด 2 บรรทัด มี ปท. (VDOคลิบ กดที่รูป)
ราคา 1990 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วไทย


UV-97T สีดำ เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด ปุ่มกด PTT แยก ล่าง บน
ราคา 990 บาท ค่าส่ง EMS 80 บาท
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=247425.0


IC-270 เครื่องดำ มี FM ขั้ว BNC 
ราคา 950  บาท ส่งฟรี EMS


MOTO GP-1800 VHF 136-174 MHz. 12w. 
ราคา 1890 บาท ส่งEMSฟรี เพิ่มเติมกดที่รูปได้เลยครับ (มีระบบเก็บเงินปลายทาง ติดต่อพนักงานขายทาง Line และอินบ๊อคเพจนะครับ)


MOTO GP-308 VHF 136-174 MHz WaterProof กันน้ำ100% โปรแกรม16 CH (มีคลิบ) ราคา 1590 บาท EMS ฟรี
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=244715.0


MOTO GP-306  2ความถี่ กันน้ำ ราคา 1990 บาท ส่งEMSฟรี เพิ่มเติมกดที่รูปได้เลยครับ


IC-SV56 เครรื่อง 2 ย่าน 136-174/200-270 MHz. ราคา 1290 บาท
รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมกดที่รูปสินค้า
 

IC-V90 แดง  ราคา 950 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-V90 ดำ  ราคา 950 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-200c ราคา 950 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-UV91T รุ่น 2 ปุ่ม PTT ราคา 990 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-UV95, UV97 ราคา 1250 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี มี 5 สี แดง ดำ ฟ้า เหลือง ทหาร
[/url]

MOTO GP-303 ราคา 1990 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
 

IC HT-910R เครื่องแดงย่าน CB 240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 12 วัตต์
IC HT-910R VHF 136-174MHz.เครื่องดำ กำลังส่งตามสเปค 12 วัตต์
ราคา 1390 บาท 


MOTO GP-911 แดง ความถี่ 240-250 MHz. กำลังส่ง 12 วัตต์
ราคา 1450 บาท 


MOTO GP-911VHF ดำ เครื่องย่าน VHF 136-174 MHz. กำลังส่ง 12 วัตต์
ราคา 1450 บาท
 



IC-UV57 สีดำ เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด ปุ่มกด PTT แยก ล่าง บน
ราคา 1450 บาท รวมส่ง EMS


IC-UV999 สีดำ,สีแดง,ลายพราง เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด LED  ฟัง FM ได้ เสา BNC
ไม่มีเสียงป๊อกที่ลำโพงเวลามีสัญญาณเข้า 100%
ราคา 1,490 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-UV999 สีฟ้า,สีเหลือง เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด LED  ฟัง FM ได้ เสา BNC
ไม่มีเสียงป๊อกที่ลำโพงเวลามีสัญญาณเข้า 100%
ราคา 1,490 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี



New!!MOTO GP-388 สีดำ/GP-389 สีแดง เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 
ราคา 1,550 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

IC-UV86 เครื่อง 2ย่าน หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 7-8 วัตต์ 
ราคา 1,550 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี 


IC-UV86 เครื่อง 2ย่าน หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 7-8 วัตต์ 
ราคา 1,550 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
 

IC-UV822 เครื่อง 2ย่าน หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 7 วัตต์ วัดจริง ออก 6 วัตต์
สินค้ามี2สี  สีดำ  สีแดง
ราคา 1550 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี  


*MOTO GP-668 สีดำ ย่านVHF  136-174 MHz. ราคา 990 บาท EMS ฟรี*


*MOTO GP-669 สีแดงย่าน CB245 MHz. ราคา 990 บาท EMS ฟรี*
 

อุปกรณ์ เสาร์ติดรถ, ติดบ้าน, แบตเสริม, แท่นขาร์จ, ไมค์นอก, หูฟังสมอลท๊อค, หูฟัง FBI, เม้าร์แม่เหล็ก, เม้าร์ติดกระโปรง,ขาจับสายอากาศ ไดโพล X Clamp, และอุปกรณ์วิทยุสือา่ร  เชิญ หน้า 8 หรือลิ้งข้างล่างได้เลยครับ
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=91555.70 


IC-80FX 245 Mhz.เครื่องจีน  7 วัตต์  1,800-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-UV97 (ฟ้า,เหลือง,ลายพราง)   เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./245-246 MHz. 7 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1,380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด) แถมขั่ว BNC  ไมค์สมอลท๊อค


IC-UV97 (สีดำ,สีแดง)   เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./245-246 MHz. ดำ 5 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด) 


IC-UV95 (สีดำ,สีแดง) ขั่ว BNC เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./240-250 MHz. ดำ 5 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด)


IC-UV95 (แดง)  เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./240-250 MHz. ดำ 5 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด)


IC-UV95 (ดำ) SMA   เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./400-470 MHz. ดำ 5 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด) 


MT-777   136-174 Mhz.  5 w.    1,500-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-V82   136-174 Mhz.  7 w.    1,650-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-V80   136-174 Mhz.  7 w.     1,850-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-997  136-174 Mhz.   7 w.  ฟัง FM.ได้   1,090-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี   

[size=18pt]เชิญเข้าดูสินค้าจากทางร้าน CE-Radio อีกมากมายหลายรายการ กดดูตามลิ้งด้านล่างได้เลยครับ[/size]  
หรือท่านที่มีเฟสบุ๊ค เชิญกดไลค์เข้าไปดูได้ที่ นี่ครับ ► www.facebook.com/Ce.Radio.2011

*กดเพื่อดู>>*[b][size=12pt]วิทยุสื่อสารข่ายสมัครเล่น/ข่ายCB245 มีทะเบียน ยี่ห้อ STANDARD[/size]

*กดเพื่อดู>>*[size=12pt]สายอากาศ V2[/size]

*กดเพื่อดู>>*[size=12pt] DUMMY LOAD(ดัมมี่โหลด) TUESU 100W. 1-650MHz.[/size]

*กดเพื่อดู>>*[size=12pt]เครื่องวัดกำลังส่ง/ความถี่ ขนาดเล็ก GY561[/size]

*กดเพื่อดู>>*[size=12pt]วิทยุสื่อสาร Air แบนค์ YAESU VX-7R[/size]

*กดเพื่อดู>>*[size=12pt]ปืนสั้นอัดแกส BB GUN COLT M1911A1[/size]

_CE-Radio_ ขาย/จำหน่าย วิทยุสื่อสาร อุปกรณ์ เสามือถือ เสาติดรถ เสาติดบ้าน แบตเตอรี่ คลิบหลัง แท่นชาร์จ สายนำสัญญาณ ขั่วแปลง 
รับดำเนินการขอใบอนุญาติ มี/ใช้, ค้า, ตั้งเสาบ้าน,เสารถ

----------


## nawin

สนใจสินค้ารายการใหน โทรมาสอบถามได้ครับ 
Line ID: nawin2011_01
เบอร์หลักโทร. 083-3060449 ระบบ Line เมมเบอร์นี้ไว้เลยครับ
082-9858126, 062-5190117

----------


## nawin

จำหน่าย/ขายวิทยุสื่อสารเครื่องดำ เครื่องแดง เครื่อง2ย่าน VHF UHF CB และอุปกรณ์

----------

